# Spinning-Ashford traditional jumbo flyer



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

http://woolery.com/ashford-sliding-hook-flyer-jumbo-sd-dd.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjwjem-BRC_isGJlJ-0h-MBEiQAbCimWBqxWmJXnwTmL_YhpQgXmmQzyB85jnPrIEh-3Ut7fhMaAlFH8P8HAQ

I am wanting to get a jumbo flyer for my Ashford so I can create beautiful art yarns with coils and hives, etc., so the orifice has to be large enough. I am wondering if this one will be ok or is there another one I should be looking at. I like the sliding hook but just not sure about the orifice. I have seen others at 3/4 in. and, I think this one is smaller. Thanks.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

It's an 1/8 of an inch smaller than 3/4 of an inch.

What I would want to know is: how big are the sliding hooks? They have to be as big as the orifice because the yarn goes through them, too. 90% or more of the time, when the yarn hangs up, it's the hooks, not the orifice that is the problem. Although usually the end of the hook actually snags in the yarn, but that should not happen with the loops.

Exactly how big do you want the yarn you spin to be?

I'm also wondering if you have double drive on the Ashford in question, since you didn't tell us about the wheel. If you're going to spin really heavy yarn, it's usually done with a bobbin led wheel. A Scotch tension wheel is unlikely to have enough take-up to spin yarn that's really heavy. I suspect that a double drive would work much better for heavy yarn that Scotch tension, and bobbin led the best. Both flyer and bobbin combos look like they could be either double drive or Scotch tension.

The orifice size is only a small part of what you need.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

I have a jumbo flyer and jumbo bobbins. They are great and work well. I have mine on a Joy traveler. The one you have posted is not what you want (IMHO  ). Mine has a the spring loops to thread yarn through plus one large one for designer yarn. it also has a large loop on the front horizontal piece and a large loop at the front. No threading through with a hook - all just loop, loop, loop. It is called a Freedom Flyer. This is the one used to do designer yarn.

www.ashfordaustralia.com/collections/spinning/products/joy-freedom-flyer


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpdphNMt-z0

There are a whole lot of you tube vids from Ashford. This one shows how to use the freedom flyer.

Can't wait to see your art yarn!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

IndigoSpinner said:


> It's an 1/8 of an inch smaller than 3/4 of an inch.
> 
> What I would want to know is: how big are the sliding hooks? They have to be as big as the orifice because the yarn goes through them, too. 90% or more of the time, when the yarn hangs up, it's the hooks, not the orifice that is the problem. Although usually the end of the hook actually snags in the yarn, but that should not happen with the loops.
> 
> ...


I have a single drive. I don't think I ever see an actual measurement on the size of the hooks or loops but perhaps I am just missing that part. I don't want the art yarn to be huge because it gets incorporated into other projects, such as shawls or cowls or really anything. I am looking to do coils and hives which are fairly thick but I don't think necessarily heavy but then, I am not an expert with this. Here is just an example. I just am loving the art yarn.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

RobynMay said:


> I have a jumbo flyer and jumbo bobbins. They are great and work well. I have mine on a Joy traveler. The one you have posted is not what you want (IMHO  ). Mine has a the spring loops to thread yarn through plus one large one for designer yarn. it also has a large loop on the front horizontal piece and a large loop at the front. No threading through with a hook - all just loop, loop, loop. It is called a Freedom Flyer. This is the one used to do designer yarn.
> 
> www.ashfordaustralia.com/collections/spinning/products/joy-freedom-flyer


Wow...love that. Do you do art yarns?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

RobynMay said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpdphNMt-z0
> 
> There are a whole lot of you tube vids from Ashford. This one shows how to use the freedom flyer.
> 
> Can't wait to see your art yarn!


That was great! Thanks. I am thinking I may not get something like that for my traditional wheel. Loved seeing the video.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

I haven't done any art yarns yet as I am trying to get through a stash of alpaca fleeces .... and we have had another shearing. I will one day and put it into my weaving. I do love to dye them in some pretty fancy colours though.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> I have a single drive. I don't think I ever see an actual measurement on the size of the hooks or loops but perhaps I am just missing that part. I don't want the art yarn to be huge because it gets incorporated into other projects, such as shawls or cowls or really anything. I am looking to do coils and hives which are fairly thick but I don't think necessarily heavy but then, I am not an expert with this. Here is just an example. I just am loving the art yarn.


I don't think the thing you have to worry about is the size of the orifice. The loops seem to be about the same size as the orifice, too, and since they're loops and not hooks, that shouldn't be a problem either.

What I _do_ see as a possible problem is getting enough take-up with just Scotch tension. It leaves you spinning great yarn that you then wind up trying to push through the orifice. You can make the yarn, but will have a lot of trouble getting it to wind onto the bobbin.

You could do some research about their return policies, and if they're good, you could get one and try it out. If it doesn't work well, you could return it.

I've tried to spin a heavier yarn with Scotch tension, and it's a very frustrating experience.

But I can't imagine any scenario where the orifice size will be a problem, from what you're telling me.

I'm thinking you might do better to spin art yarn on a Navajo spindle.


----------

